

Seeking two Rails ninjas / the OC / funded - prakster

Hello Rails gurus….are you tired of slogging it on a social app du jour that you know does not stand a chance in hell to get to Series B?  ;-)<p>Do you dream in ruby? Is textmate your mate?<p>Can you hack Rails code written by others?  Do you have the gut instinct to get to the heart of a problem and attack it from the inside out?<p>Our stealth startup, based in Orange County, is seeking two Rails hackers. We want the very best, and our comp package reflects it.  But we will pay a lot more for hackers that have the four S's: Stamina, Smarts and paSSion.<p>Comp package includes Salary + Benefits + Options.  I can elaborate in a telephone discussion.  You must either be based in OC or willing to move to OC for at least 120 days.<p>Timing: we need you now.<p>Stuff you need to be a black belt in:  rails / gems / mysql / ajax / javascript / xml / unix /webservices / integration techniques.  And java applets (not a typo).<p>Bonus points for having worked on an app that has already scaled.<p>Send me an email with your questions and your bio to prakster88@gmail.com
======
prakster
Dang it...forgot to mention what the app does! It's an ecommerce web app that
fundamentally changes how businesses process their web orders.

What's more intriguing, however, is our business model. Happy to elaborate.

